# MPower CRB7 Router Plate/Jig



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Before I buy another gadget that works better in a video that it does in my beginner hands, what do you think about this MPower CRB7 tool? Using the micro adjust option with a straight edge to make dadoes is very appealing. (I don't have a shop.)

MPower CRB7


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is very similar to Harry's circle cutting jig; it does a few more things. There are several threads about this jig on the forums and it does work as promised but it is not "The last jig you will ever need."


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got one ,had it for a couple of years, the rods were too big to fit my router, so it has just sat in a drawer.
Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@Mike
Here one of the discussions on the forum 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/55921-using-m-power-crb-7-cut-circles.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks John.  Oliver's projects are always so interesting.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike said:


> It is very similar to Harry's circle cutting jig; it does a few more things. There are several threads about this jig on the forums and it does work as promised but it is not "The last jig you will ever need."


Thanks, Mike. What IS the last router jig I will ever need?


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> I've got one ,had it for a couple of years, the rods were too big to fit my router, so it has just sat in a drawer.
> Herb


Would you like to sell it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure there is not one Mike. People keep coming up with new ideas. But I highly recommend the Router Workshop style style box joint jigs. Oak Park no longer sells them but many companies sell their versions. I think Peachtree would be my choice to buy from now. You can even make angled box joints with ease.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

patlaw said:


> Would you like to sell it?


Thanks for the offer Mike. After I read your post I went out and dug it out and I had marked on the box,I needed 9/32" dia, rods to fit my Skil router. But the picture on the box showed it had a Trend router on it so I tried it on My Trend and it fits. So I am in business now. Sorry, but think I will keep it and see what it does as the pictures show It also has a Doweling jig, edge trimmer, and extended edge guide. 

Thanks , Mike for getting me to go look at it. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than christmas and your birthday all rolled into one...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> better than christmas and your birthday all rolled into one...


To tell you the truth Stick, I had forgotten I had it till this post came up. See we get all kinds of good information on here.:grin:
Now I will have to find some projects for it. ,Can't remember why I bought it, I think they had it on sale at WP I couldn't pass it up.

Herb


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Most of the "shop helpers" that are out there can be duplicated in a shop produced version without spending the big bucks. I've always made my own version using plywood, UHMW and etc. I don't have a metal lathe so I can't duplicate the metal parts but there is usually an alternative. There are lots of such "shop made" devices on the DVD offered by Shop Notes/WoodSmith (August Homes). Check out some of the post on this blog for "helpers" and it might save you some money that you can use for other things.JMHO


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

GaryK,

I agree with you whole heartedly, with one exception; there are some toys which are convoluted just enough to create error in a home shop build, (mine anyway). This is what the CNC fabrication world has done for us, its taken the inherent error in us and minimized it to .00XX. I had no issue building my panel sled, fixed and adjustable circle cutting and finger joint jigs. What I wasn't willing to undertake was attempting to duplicate my routers micro adjust fence or my Incra 3000se. 

I'm amazed at what many woodworkers have accomplished in their shops, the time and effort is applaudable when success is achieved. In my case there are some things I prefer to leave to the exacting nature of 1s and 0s.


----------

